# Introducing myself



## New vaper1 (14/5/18)

im currently new to the whole vaping seen and from what I've seen so far this forum rocks and is highly informative ...I've got myself a eleaf I just s as my starter device and soo far its great just the whole leaking thing was a bit off a put of but I learnt that with daily maintenance it aint that bad also closing the airflow when its not in use ....what I'd like to know is there any other issues with this device and what is your opion of it and is there anything better I've got mine for a month now and seems to run pretty well but I feel like upgrading to something better

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (14/5/18)

Welcome to the forum @New vaper1 !

I think that is a great device to start off with, I think there are very few options out there that will be 100% leak-proof and tick every single box you have. Which leads to your next question... There will ALWAYS be something better out there! it doesn't matter if you find the perfect device, you will always want something new.

But if you're looking at an upgrade, you need to make certain considerations. You looking for big clouds, or something that is carry friendly? What is your budget? You wanting to rebuild coils or buy factory-made coils?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Lawrence A (14/5/18)

Welcome to the forum @New vaper1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (14/5/18)

Welcome to the forum @New vaper1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (14/5/18)

Welcome! @New vaper1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## New vaper1 (14/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Welcome to the forum @New vaper1 !
> 
> I think that is a great device to start off with, I think there are very few options out there that will be 100% leak-proof and tick every single box you have. Which leads to your next question... There will ALWAYS be something better out there! it doesn't matter if you find the perfect device, you will always want something new.
> 
> But if you're looking at an upgrade, you need to make certain considerations. You looking for big clouds, or something that is carry friendly? What is your budget? You wanting to rebuild coils or buy factory-made coils?



Thanks for the reply soo fast ....my current budget is around 700/900 . I do want something which can be the best of both worlds that wouldn't really cause a hole my pocket for getting parts or coils if needed .....so far I've just been using factory coils as im still new to it and not so clued up as to everything just yet but can you please elaborate on custom coils ....also is there any mods for the eleaf because I see some guys who have it and blow huge clouds while im just getting a small puff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/5/18)

New vaper1 said:


> Thanks for the reply soo fast ....my current budget is around 700/900 . I do want something which can be the best of both worlds that wouldn't really cause a hole my pocket for getting parts or coils if needed .....so far I've just been using factory coils as im still new to it and not so clued up as to everything just yet but can you please elaborate on custom coils ....also is there any mods for the eleaf because I see some guys who have it and blow huge clouds while im just getting a small puff


Hmmm...

I can't say how they are getting big clouds out of the IJust, perhaps they are using the lower ohm coils?

Rebuilding opens up a much wider range of options, and it's really to do to start off with. You just buy wire and cotton and then you can make your coils to suit your needs. So you can build as high or low as you need, and at a fraction of the cost of factory-made coils. But they not as easy to deal with!

If I were you I would perhaps start off getting a mod and some batteries, your current tank can go on there, and then get a new tank in a month or two when you have saved up a bit more moola.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...asmodus-lustro-200w-2-x-samsung-25r-batteries

This looks like a pretty sweet deal, but I haven't read anything on the lustro so it might be a flop. The best thing to do is to find something that catches your eye, and then come and ask if it's rubbish or not!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## New vaper1 (14/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I can't say how they are getting big clouds out of the IJust, perhaps they are using the lower ohm coils?
> 
> ...


I see ...maybe I should give that a try ...thanks for the feedback once again I shall definitely give the link a check out ....so far I did see brands but no real devices just yet soo is there any brands which are troublesome ?


----------



## aktorsyl (14/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I can't say how they are getting big clouds out of the IJust, perhaps they are using the lower ohm coils?


Maybe it's the iJust 3 with the new mesh coils? That thing puts out clouds like an Atlantic front.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (14/5/18)

New vaper1 said:


> I see ...maybe I should give that a try ...thanks for the feedback once again I shall definitely give the link a check out ....so far I did see brands but no real devices just yet soo is there any brands which are troublesome ?


Smok have some bad rep at the moment, and due to personal experiences I would warn people to stay away from Limitless.

Luckily times have changed and there are a LOAD of other options available!


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/5/18)

Welcome to the forum @New vaper1 . I think that @Hooked is a bit of an expert on the Ijust S. Perhaps she will be able to help you. As @Stosta has said there is very little wrong with your device. Perhaps, with a few tips, your problems can be solved. 
I wouldn't rush to buy a new kit. Look around on the hardware threads on the forum to get a feel for what is liked. If your aim with vaping is to blow huge clouds then you will need another kit. My experience was that huge clouds were a bit of fun in the beginning but I am now a flavour chaser (you can't have the best of both in one atty).
Good luck with your vaping journey. Whatever device you use is doing its job if it keeps you off the cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## New vaper1 (14/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Maybe it's the iJust 3 with the new mesh coils? That thing puts out clouds like an Atlantic front.


Could be possible for that but I just tried the .18 ohm coil which ive been dreeding to use for no real reason I can think of and it actually makes a decent amount of smoke and still maintains having the flavour taste just as good


----------



## New vaper1 (14/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Smok have some bad rep at the moment, and due to personal experiences I would warn people to stay away from Limitless.
> 
> Luckily times have changed and there are a LOAD of other options available!


Thanks for all the help and sorry for all the stupid questions just im trying to learn about things from someone who has experience rather than shelling out and complaining about it


----------



## New vaper1 (14/5/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @New vaper1 . I think that @Hooked is a bit of an expert on the Ijust S. Perhaps she will be able to help you. As @Stosta has said there is very little wrong with your device. Perhaps, with a few tips, your problems can be solved.
> I wouldn't rush to buy a new kit. Look around on the hardware threads on the forum to get a feel for what is liked. If your aim with vaping is to blow huge clouds then you will need another kit. My experience was that huge clouds were a bit of fun in the beginning but I am now a flavour chaser (you can't have the best of both in one atty).
> Good luck with your vaping journey. Whatever device you use is doing its job if it keeps you off the cigarettes.
> View attachment 131944





Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @New vaper1 . I think that @Hooked is a bit of an expert on the Ijust S. Perhaps she will be able to help you. As @Stosta has said there is very little wrong with your device. Perhaps, with a few tips, your problems can be solved.
> I wouldn't rush to buy a new kit. Look around on the hardware threads on the forum to get a feel for what is liked. If your aim with vaping is to blow huge clouds then you will need another kit. My experience was that huge clouds were a bit of fun in the beginning but I am now a flavour chaser (you can't have the best of both in one atty).
> Good luck with your vaping journey. Whatever device you use is doing its job if it keeps you off the cigarettes.
> View attachment 131944


Thanks for the suggestion I shall message her now and hopefully get some tips on it ....im not really in a rush just because im still learning about it I decided to ask the experts ( you guys ) for advice and what would be a way foward ...once again thanks for the help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/5/18)

New vaper1 said:


> Thanks for all the help and sorry for all the stupid questions just im trying to learn about things from someone who has experience rather than shelling out and complaining about it


@New vaper1 Welcome to a wonderful world of vaping filled with people all willing to share the experience with you as well as their knowledge, and the only stupid question is the one that isn’t asked. Ask whatever and I am sure that there will be at least 1 or 2 people that will respond.

Also congratulations on your first month give or take of not smoking, the most difficult part and time of stopping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## New vaper1 (14/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @New vaper1 Welcome to a wonderful world of vaping filled with people all willing to share the experience with you as well as their knowledge, and the only stupid question is the one that isn’t asked. Ask whatever and I am sure that there will be at least 1 or 2 people that will respond.
> 
> Also congratulations on your first month give or take of not smoking, the most difficult part and time of stopping.


Thanks for the warm welcome...you guys really prove that theres still decent people willing to help others out ....yes it was the most difficult but now its becoming something which I think why did I even start that ....anyways I've got no regrets with starting with vaping now it feels soo much more better and you also dont smell like an inferno was just lit by you

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (14/5/18)

New vaper1 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome...you guys really prove that theres still decent people willing to help others out ....yes it was the most difficult but now its becoming something which I think why did I even start that ....anyways I've got no regrets with starting with vaping now it feels soo much more better and you also dont smell like an inferno was just lit by you


It took me 33 years of smoking to realize that, good on you for figuring it out earlier. It really is the best decision you made in your life! Wishing you a endless supply of happy clouds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/5/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome to the forum @New vaper1 . I think that @Hooked is a bit of an expert on the Ijust S. Perhaps she will be able to help you. As @Stosta has said there is very little wrong with your device. Perhaps, with a few tips, your problems can be solved.
> I wouldn't rush to buy a new kit. Look around on the hardware threads on the forum to get a feel for what is liked. If your aim with vaping is to blow huge clouds then you will need another kit. My experience was that huge clouds were a bit of fun in the beginning but I am now a flavour chaser (you can't have the best of both in one atty).
> Good luck with your vaping journey. Whatever device you use is doing its job if it keeps you off the cigarettes.
> View attachment 131944



@Puff the Magic Dragon I was pert when I was much younger, but now I'm an X-pert! I'm truly not an expert on anything, but I've answered @New vaper1's PM. My iJust S also leaks sometimes. I gave a few tips about cleaning etc. but I suggested that New vaper1 PMs @BumbleBee, asking the same questions that he asked me. Why Bumblebee? Because he answers all MY questions with infinite patience and wisdom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (14/5/18)

New vaper1 said:


> im currently new to the whole vaping seen and from what I've seen so far this forum rocks and is highly informative ...I've got myself a eleaf I just s as my starter device and soo far its great just the whole leaking thing was a bit off a put of but I learnt that with daily maintenance it aint that bad also closing the airflow when its not in use ....what I'd like to know is there any other issues with this device and what is your opion of it and is there anything better I've got mine for a month now and seems to run pretty well but I feel like upgrading to something better



@New vaper1 We've already chatted on PM, but here's an offical welcome from me!


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

Welcome to the forum @New vaper1 
Congrats on the vaping and wishing you all the best for your journey

Take it slow and enjoy it - lots of info here about all things vaping related - so go for it.

There are so many different devices and juices - my advice is do your research and try focus the first few weeks on discovering what style of vaping you like and what types of juice flavours you enjoy. There is so much to experience. 

Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (15/5/18)

Welcome to the forum @New vaper1. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## New vaper1 (15/5/18)

Hooked said:


> @New vaper1 We've already chatted on PM, but here's an offical welcome from me!
> 
> View attachment 131986


Hi @Hooked and thanks for all the help I shall give everything you said a proper read through once more as you have given me alot of very useful info


----------



## New vaper1 (15/5/18)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @New vaper1
> Congrats on the vaping and wishing you all the best for your journey
> 
> Take it slow and enjoy it - lots of info here about all things vaping related - so go for it.
> ...


Thanks alot for the welcome ...everyone is so friendly and willing to lend they knowledge at the drop of a hat which is really impressive ...soo far I've been enjoying every moment and learnt alot in the short period I've been around ....I shall definitely let your'll know how it goes and also try and pass on tips and tricks once I get more experienced

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## New vaper1 (15/5/18)

Hi guys I aint sure how to start a new thread just as yet so iI decided to just post this here and hopefully it gets seen ...so like I said I got my eleaf for about a month now and I did frequent coil changes so I was used to opening up the device and cleaning it and putting it together again....but come lastnite my atomizer tank was stuck to the tank and never got free no matter how much I turned it so I sort out help from bumblebee who gave me a trick to open it which worked and I cleaned up once more did a coil change from the 0.18 ohm back to the 0.3 sealed it up juiced up and left it to sit and soak up while I was busy ....when I came back I found that it leaked all the juice out so I thought it might be because I left the airflow open filled up again and decided to take a hit once I did it leaked like crazy and even out of the fire button .....I have not cross threaded or have damaged o rings and seals ....as you can see ive taken care of my I just s and have now drained it of all its fluid because I have no idea what is happening ....is there anyone who had such an issue and if so how did you overcome it or is it the end of my I just s?


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

New vaper1 said:


> Hi guys I aint sure how to start a new thread just as yet so iI decided to just post this here and hopefully it gets seen ...so like I said I got my eleaf for about a month now and I did frequent coil changes so I was used to opening up the device and cleaning it and putting it together again....but come lastnite my atomizer tank was stuck to the tank and never got free no matter how much I turned it so I sort out help from bumblebee who gave me a trick to open it which worked and I cleaned up once more did a coil change from the 0.18 ohm back to the 0.3 sealed it up juiced up and left it to sit and soak up while I was busy ....when I came back I found that it leaked all the juice out so I thought it might be because I left the airflow open filled up again and decided to take a hit once I did it leaked like crazy and even out of the fire button .....I have not cross threaded or have damaged o rings and seals ....as you can see ive taken care of my I just s and have now drained it of all its fluid because I have no idea what is happening ....is there anyone who had such an issue and if so how did you overcome it or is it the end of my I just s?



Hi @New vaper1 
Difficult to say without seeing the device
You say the problem started after changing the coil - are you sure you put the coil in properly ? And tight enough?
Maybe try another coil and see if it still leaks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## New vaper1 (16/5/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @New vaper1
> Difficult to say without seeing the device
> You say the problem started after changing the coil - are you sure you put the coil in properly ? And tight enough?
> Maybe try another coil and see if it still leaks


Hi silver...yes it did straight after I changed it ....I did try swoping out coils but still the same thing happened and I always make sure coils are tight enough but still able to be opened with your fingers ....so I took it back to the shop I got it from and the guy checked it out and said its some factory defect thats why it did that and took it back and discounted an I just 3 for me which all I can say so far is WOW

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (16/5/18)

New vaper1 said:


> Hi silver...yes it did straight after I changed it ....I did try swoping out coils but still the same thing happened and I always make sure coils are tight enough but still able to be opened with your fingers ....so I took it back to the shop I got it from and the guy checked it out and said its some factory defect thats why it did that and took it back and discounted an I just 3 for me which all I can say so far is WOW


Great news, and salutations to your vape store, that is how it should be done. Stay loyal to your vape shop, that’s where you start your journey with them, and it is always nice to be able to pop in and visit ”friends” while you do your vape shopping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## New vaper1 (16/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Great news, and salutations to your vape store, that is how it should be done. Stay loyal to your vape shop, that’s where you start your journey with them, and it is always nice to be able to pop in and visit ”friends” while you do your vape shopping.


I agree with you there ....also atleast they are patient with you in helping you find flavours and coils ....some shops just bully you into getting anything and then thats just a waste of money

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/18)

great to hear @New vaper1 !
Enjoy the new device

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## New vaper1 (17/5/18)

Silver said:


> great to hear @New vaper1 !
> Enjoy the new device


Thanks @sliver ....I am definitely making the most of it

Reactions: Like 2


----------

